# Slow Worms



## Elite Four Karen (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm wondering if anybody knows a good place to find slow worms in Norfolk? 

I used to live in High Wycombe, and saw hundreds of the buggers, since moving here 12 years ago I've only ever seen one. I miss them. 

So, any ideas people? 

Cheers.


----------



## Elite Four Karen (Oct 7, 2011)

Nobody? *sadface*


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

yes pentney lakes off the A47 near the RAF Marham junction, if you walk around the lakes in late spring and summer you can find them also the lakes are full of grass snakes so as you enter the car park for the lakes walk anti clock wise around the lakes slowly and listen for the russtle in the bushes and if your quick enough you will see more snakes in one day than you will have seen in a long time! also find the sand bank on the far side and in the summer theres lots of native lizards too. a brilliant place to go for herping in England. one of my all time favourite places!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Elite Four Karen (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks! Might head up there sometime, when is the best time to go? I never know when we're actually in Spring or Summer. XD


----------

